# Pplex/mdrol cycle advice please



## bkl0unge (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello all 

Im new to this forum, came from another forum and would like to settle in. Ive got some questions and would love some advice from you guys.

Im preparing to run a pplex/mdrol cycle and heres my plan:

week 1-4 p plex 20mg (maybe 30 3rd and 4th)
week 3-6 add mdrol 10mg at first and graduate to 20mg
week 7-10  (or11 depending how i feel after week 10 PCT__________
All the while taking my lliver care daily and Inhibit-E  for cycle support.
1st question is filling in that blank. Im assuming i should run a SERM as a pct such as nolva or clomid(i was leaning toward nolva) But I have never ran a SERM and wasnt sure what i should dose with it. Im assuming also that i will be drained some esp during weeks 3-6 so how should i address this. This is the first stack ive done so  Id love the critique and look forward to hashing this out before i begin the cycle.  thanks in advance!


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 12, 2009)

That is a very potent stack and 6 weeks of methyls. A SERM is a must Nolva at 40/40/20/10. Is this your 1st cycle?


----------



## bkl0unge (Jun 12, 2009)

No as far as PH's ive ran mdrol and some xtren before. I ended my last pct about 3-4 months ago so I feel confident to start a new one. 
Ive researched and read lots of posts of others cycles but im new to actual Serms. Coud you give me some advice on the nolva. Id much appreciate it!


----------



## bkl0unge (Jun 12, 2009)

you say 40/40/20/10
So would i start this immediantly folowing week 6 and would i continue to take the Inhibit while on the nolva or no.. Thanks workingatit43


----------



## bkl0unge (Jun 12, 2009)

also is it necissary to preload a cycle support while on the cycle? thoughts


----------



## bkl0unge (Jun 13, 2009)

I've ordered some nolva and am going I take that with the inhibitE as my pct
I'm debating whether I'm going to get some ai cycle support to run with the cycle. Any1?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 14, 2009)

bkl0unge said:


> also is it necissary to preload a cycle support while on the cycle? thoughts



I would preload at least the hawthorne berry for 10-14 days prior to the cycle.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 14, 2009)

bkl0unge said:


> I've ordered some nolva and am going I take that with the inhibitE as my pct
> I'm debating whether I'm going to get some ai cycle support to run with the cycle. Any1?



Cycle Support is a great choice it is all you need in way of support supps.

Cycle Support


----------



## bkl0unge (Jun 14, 2009)

ordering some cycle support monday.. thanks for that.. One last question. When i bridge the 2 which should i take first ? the mdrol? thanks again


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2009)

pplex first, then bridge with a weak dose of mdrol and run that to the end.


----------



## bkl0unge (Jun 15, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> pplex first, then bridge with a weak dose of mdrol and run that to the end.



Thanks much..That was plan but you solidified it! Cant wait to start!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2009)

just make sure you have gyno support in case of an emergency.


----------



## bkl0unge (Jun 15, 2009)

fer sure!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2009)

keep a log and post the thread. I'm interested in watching this. How's your diet?


----------



## bkl0unge (Jun 16, 2009)

yes I am currently keeping a notebook and writing everything down as far as workout routine. I also tally up the approximate calories I eat everyday and put a total at the end of the page. Ill post a summary at the end of each week. What are some suggestions as far as eating before bed. is it ok to stuff myself before I sleep cuz I like to do that as it helps me sleep better. I don't really like taking a shake before bed. But if that's the best way then I will.. Thanks for interest guys.


----------



## bkl0unge (Jun 16, 2009)

Ill start the thread tonight and post it


----------



## ledman (May 6, 2010)

*Trouble!!!*

So, I completed the Pplex/Mdrol cycle about 6 weeks ago.  I gained about 15 pounds and holding!  My PCT was Novedex XT(2 each night)...took it for for 30 days and still had gyno!!!  My tits have been sore the entire time and am considering going to a doctor now.  
Ya might want to consider taking an aromatase inhibitor during your cycle. PCT should be  Proviron, Airmidex or Nolvadex...just throwing that out there for ya!  I was deployed and took the stack without proper education.


----------



## MDR (May 6, 2010)

Had good luck running both M-drol first-then p-plex as well as the more traditional bridge.  I like the burst of strength I get with m-drol, and following up with p-plex seems to help retain gains


----------

